# Connexion réseau indisponible



## manon813 (5 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

N'ayant pas trouver de réponse sur les forums je me tourne vers vous pour essayer de trouver une solution a mon problème.

Depuis quelque temps mon MacBook Air a du mal a se connecté en wifi, voir n'y parvient pas du tout sur mon réseau privé.
Le type de branchement est le suivant: j'ai une Neufbox SFR, et une Time Capsule (TC) branché dessus qui me sert de box.

Quant je connecte mon mac au réseau de la TC il me met "connexion réseau indisponible", et Air Port affiche le logo wifi avec un point d'exclamation. 
Bien sur il est impossible de navigué sur internet avec le mac.
Exception hier soir sa a fonctionner tard le soir sans aucune raison, puis ce matin de nouveau sa ne fonctionne plus.

Par contre le PC sou Windows ou mon Iphone fonctionne très bien sur ce réseau.

Jespère que je me suis bien expliqué et ne pas avoir fait de doublon malgré mes recherches qui n'ont rien données.

Merci d'avance


----------



## ThibaudC (5 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Pourquoi ne pas te connecter directement à la Box ?

Sinon, tu peux essayer de supprimer le point d'accès et de le recréer :

Préférences Système > Réseau > Wi-Fi > Avancé > Onglet Wi-Fi => Sélectionner dans la liste le nom de ton réseau, cliquer sur le petit signe " - " en-dessous, valider tant qu'on te le demande.

Revenir sur le logo AirPort, dans la barre des Menus, te reconnecter au réseau.

Si ça ne marche toujours pas, on verra pour supprimer la configuration réseau, via le Trousseau d'accès.

Bon courage !


----------



## manon813 (5 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir, 

Merci de prendre du temps pour m'aider. 

J'ai tent&#233; de supprimer les r&#233;seaux, malgr&#233; &#231;a le probl&#232;me persiste. &#192; mon travail il y a une borne wifi auquel je me connectais auparavant, j'ai essaye la connexion mais rien n'y fait sa ne fonctionne pas non plus.

J'avais trouver un post sur internet de d&#233;sactiver l'ouverture de session automatique au d&#233;marrage du Mac.sa ne marche pas vraiment mais j'ai r&#233;ussi a me connecte deux fois deux soir diff&#233;rent alors que la journ&#233;e sa ne fonctionnais pas. 

Je ne vois vraiment pas d'o&#249; sa peut venir.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

 par deux fois tu dis que ça fonctionne tard le soir et pas dans la journée, et que le problème ne se pose que depuis quelques temps.

Cela suggère qu'il ne s'agit pas forcément d'un problème lié à l'ordinateur.
(mais j'ai bien vu que tu sembles avoir le même problème sur ton lieu de travail)

Il est possible que ta connexion soit soumises à des interférences dues aux réseaux alentour.
(moins d'interférences tard le soir car dodo...)

A faire de toutes façons, avant d'essayer autre chose : une réparation des permissions dans Utilitaire de disque.
Puis tester la connexion.

Si le problème persiste, quelques questions   :

1.Dans quel type d'habitat es-tu ?
2.Combien vois-tu de réseaux disponibles ?
3.Le wifi de la Neufbox est-il désactivé ?
4.Le canal de la TC est-il fixe ou automatique ?
5.as-tu fais l'essai de rebooter box + TC ?


----------



## tenaky (6 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème que vous sur les réseaux privés avec mon mac. Il n'y a rien à faire, sinon le brancher par câble. Dans mon cas en tout cas, il semblerait que ça vienne de la version de Mac qui a été mal faite. Selon les fournisseurs de réseaux, ça peut aussi marcher (mais comme je suis Suisse, je ne sais pas les équivalents français de ces fournisseurs.


----------



## manon813 (8 Mars 2013)

bonjours, 

Chose très bizarre en ce moment ma connexion re-fonctionne.

Ceci dit je n'est pas vraiment éteint le Mac, je l'est mis en veille. Je verrai ce weekend si en le redémarrant le problème refait surface .

 En attendant merci a tout ceux qui m'on aidés.


----------



## grosquick59 (22 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir , je n'arrive pas a creer un nouveau sujet mais mon prabléme ressemble beaucoup au sien mais moi c'est en ethernet et wifi que je n'ai plus de réseau.
j'ai un imac sous 10.8.2 ce soir je ne peu aller sur internet ni relever ma messagerie .
là je vous ecrit depuis mon bootcamp aucun probléme , mon iphone et mon pc boulot son ok en wifi dans dans system réseau ma connexion est ok j'ai meme renouvellé le bail et tenté l'ip fix . quelqu'un a t'il une idée car là je pense réelament repasser sous snow léopard ou lion mais là moutain lion je ne peu plus .
Merci d'avance c'est urgent .


----------



## manon813 (25 Avril 2013)

Alors en fait maintenant que j'ai un peu observé le comportement de mon mac, je pense que le problème viendrai d'un disque dur, car le problème est survenue à peu près au même moment et depuis il me met un message " la connexion au serveur à échoué" et tant que je ne clique pas sur ok mon mac ne se connecte pas. 

Pour le moment, impossible de trouver comment faire en sorte que ce message n'apparaisse plus. 

Voila dés que je trouve une solution je vous en fait part.


----------



## manon813 (6 Octobre 2013)

bonjour, 

Je viens posté la solution a mon soucis de wifi.
Alors en fait, après avoir trouver une discussion sur un forum j'ai trouvé de quoi régler le problème du message d'erreur qui empêchait la connexion à internet.
Du coups j'ai copié (une sauvegarde au cas ou) puis supprimer le contenu du dossier bibliotheque/preferences/systemconfiguration. 
J'ai redemarré l'ordi le dossier est réapparu et j'y ai recopié (enfin remplacé) uniquement les fichiers qui ont réapparus, puis j'ai redémarré à nouveau.
Depuis le wifi remarche très bien.

Voilà merci à ceux qui m'ont consacré de leur temps.


----------

